
13 Crazy Interview Questions That Awesome Companies Will Actually Ask You - hippich
https://www.themuse.com/advice/13-crazy-interview-questions-that-awesome-companies-will-actually-ask-you
======
ant6n
I wonder what's the best way to tell an interviewer that you won't "dance
monkey! dance!" for them. It doesn't seem like a good idea to throw random
shit at interviewees just to see how they would react; what does that even
measure.

------
dudul
5 and 6 are acceptable. All the other ones, I would cut the interview short
and leave the room - I've done it before but not at these specific companies.

